# Linux Server (NAS)



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello, 

I am becoming increasingly paranoid about the integrity of the data stored on my PC. 

I have a wireless network set-up and I am considering creating a central server PC for data storage/backup from my PC and my girlfriend's laptop.

My PC contains huge amounts of data (over 1TB) and my girlfriend's laptop would benefit from being able to store/access files from another source and I could also make a backup image of her laptop on a monthly basis.

What I am basically looking for, is a computer which will transfer files quickly. As it will be a server, I require no peripherals, monitor etc. I will need a ? processor, ? psu and a motherboard with built in wifi, with sata connectors. The most important feature is hard drive capacity and I am looking for the most storage for the best price.

Small-factor case is preferable so that the server can sit somewhere and look tidy, although it will need to fit at least two hard drives.

I say Linux because it requires less powerful hardware and is more reliable, although at present I have no experience with Linux. I want the server to be as energy efficient as possible AND as quiet as possible.

If anyone has any recommendations regarding this system in terms of hardware (including links and/or suggestions) then please do let me know.

Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about a D-Link DNS-323 with a pair of terabyte drives installed in it?

Simple to use, reliable, cheap to run (power requirements), and cheaper to buy than any computer configuration.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much for the suggestion, I'll consider it as one of my options.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

The DNS 321 is on sale, rebate and free ship, be sure to update the firmware if you buy this model

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822155009&Tpk=dns 321


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much for the link, but I am in the UK so that product would be no good.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with building reliable/moderately powerful/energy efficient machines?

I've built computers before, but am not sure how to approach this on a energy conscious level, whilst looking for value, relevant power for file transfers and encoding and reliability.

Please, could someone recommend an 8 port SATA motherboard, with built in LAN and ?wireless?, more than 3 PCI slots, accepting more than 8GB RAM, allowing configurations of RAID 0-10? Additionally, I am looking for suggestions regarding a hybrid PSU/USP.

It is to be fitted inside a Cooler Master 690 Dominator.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That's a full blown server not a NAS. You aren't going to get energy efficiency with that.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

As energy efficient as possible, put it that way!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm a tyan fanboy,
we use these for workstations - Tyan Tempest i5000XT S2696WA2NRF
but we also use enlight server cases,


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

daniel_b2380 said:


> i'm a tyan fanboy,
> we use these for workstations - Tyan Tempest i5000XT S2696WA2NRF
> but we also use enlight server cases,


Talk about high-end equipment!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

not necessarily,
lots of rendering / compiling,
the old saying,
if you wantts to play,
you gotts to pay, 
so sometimes $ NOT a choice, 
[need to bring one home,  ]
.
use a number of ups by apc,
very broad product coverage, [home user to servers],
reliable + good support = satisfied consumer


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyway, back to budget hardware please... I'm looking for an AMD board with 8 SATA ports to start off. Energy efficient, reasonably powered and fit for purpose.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> Dump files are controlled here, choose Small memory dump (64 KB)
> 
> Click Start, and then click Control Panel.
> Click Performance and Maintenance, and then click System.
> ...


Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

D'oh, posted on the wrong board, sorry


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Please, what are your suggestions? I've got 6 x 1TB HDDs and want to create a Linux file server as the central file storage hub.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reopened as requested.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you.

First off, I would just like to say that I haven't had much luck with getting this system integrated.

My first problem:

I'm looking for a way to temporarily get wireless internet access on the system, using a Netgear WN111v2 USB device. Unfortunately, the driver disk contains only an executable for Windows. My current question is therefore, how do I get this device working with Debian?

My second problem:

I would like to know how to work with LVM, especially so that I can mirror the files on the file server straight onto the external backup (which contains identical drives of the same size). I don't think I will need to worry about RAID, so long as I can find a way to work with the space from the seperate drives as one whole larger space.

The current structure of the system:

1. primary 100mb B ext3 (Boot/Installation)
2. logical 15gb ext3 ('/')
3. logical 4gb ext3 ('/var')
4. logical 10gb ext3 ('/tmp')
5. logical 306.2gb ext3 ('/opt'? - for image files of the OSs of computers connecting to the file server and the OS of the file server itself)
6. logical 2gb F swap

7. space from 3x1TB HDDs as '/home'.


----------



## ckeilah (Oct 12, 2009)

Unless NetGear has utterly destroyed the ReadyNAS team's brilliant work, this is the machine you want:

http://www.netgear.com/Products/Storage/ReadyNASNVPlus.aspx


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello ckeilah, thank you very much for your response.

Please let me reiterate, I already have the machine mentioned above and have the OS installed.

I'm not going to spend any further money on something else, which would render the machine I have just built as obsolete.

Please suggest a recommended means of resolving the wireless problem first of all and then the subsequent questions.

Thank you so much.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright, I gave up and connected the machine to the router using an extremely long piece of cat5e cable.

Now are you guys willing to listen and help? I don't want any more suggestions about buying a NAS or using this wire or that...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

You haven't told us much at all about the system.

Can you go over the configuration in detail: mobo, OS & Version, disk configuration, etc.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

AMD AM2 DCORE 5050E Energy Eff 
CAIR 400W CMPSU-400CXUK 
Edge DAS401 x2 SATA2 NAS RAID 
Asus M3A78-CM 
Corsair TwinX 2GB DDR2 6400 C4

07-Oct-2009, 02:25 PM *#18* for disk configuration

Using Debian Lenny with all latest patches and updates


----------



## RobLinux (Nov 7, 2007)

First as you're in UK, I should look for a local LUG, Debian is very popular and there should be someone experienced who can help you through things, for a few beers.

Problem 1

http://www.myopenrouter.com/article/11035/NETGEAR-WN111v2-Wireless-N-USB-2.0-Network-Adapter-Quick-Review/ has a link through to a Linux driver.

Whilst i have installed and used Lenny, it'd be hard for me to work through the driver installation; probably the best place is Debian forums, if you can't find a local expert through a LUG.

This process may involve building some kernel driver source, against your kernel header source files, in which case you'll find working through the excellent Debian Documentation on tools required to build a custom kernel helpful.

Problem 2

RAID 1 (mirroring) and LVM are designed for data integrity and easier management of systems with multiple disks. LVM for example allows resizing of partitions.

They are NOT backup solutions. For your need I should mount the external "Backup" space in their own filesystems, and then use the tool rsync(1) to create a shadow copy. "rsync -cSax" creates a checksummed archive copy (time stamps, ownership retained) of a whole directory tree, to another location. On updates only changes are recopied, making this efficient enough to use over a network using an encrypted data stream via "rsync -essh -cSax".

Finally, I think you'll find your "/tmp" is way over sized, unless you have some plan to use it to store large number temporary files like DVD/CD ISO images before burning.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

RobLinux said:


> First as you're in UK, I should look for a local LUG, Debian is very popular and there should be someone experienced who can help you through things, for a few beers.
> 
> Problem 1
> 
> ...


Hello, I haven't read your post properly but thank you for your response.

I didn't get past reading your first sentence, as I noticed you are recommending Debian, which I have already mentioned I have installed.


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Pardon me, what I said was a bit rude, when I get time I will re-read your response so that I can understand it.

Many thanks!


----------



## RobLinux (Nov 7, 2007)

No problem. I didn't recommend Debian, though it is a solid Linux distro that I have installed and liked. I was more trying to take in the info you presented, and recommend you tried a LUG in your area.

But if someone does help you, then a few beers is a definite recommendation!


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Rob, I've no idea what a LUG is, let alone how to find one.

No recommendations about how I can do this in my spare time?


----------



## RobLinux (Nov 7, 2007)

Google "Linux LUG" in UK


----------



## ThiaJay (Jun 27, 2008)

Right, so the LUG suggestion didn't work out.

Anyone else got any advice?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

reopened as requested


----------

